# Colt Agent Ejector Rod head



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine came unscrewed and walked off on me.   Anyone have one or know where I can get one?   Locally?


----------



## 1devildog (Feb 18, 2010)

You might happen across one local, chances are slim!. Your best bet would be to call Colt to see if they have it in stock. If not, Cylinder&Slide purchaced most of Colts out of production parts, you could give them a try, (402)721-4277


----------



## Doyle (Feb 18, 2010)

It appears that Numrich has them.  $3.55


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 20, 2010)

Doyle said:


> It appears that Numrich has them.  $3.55



I didn't see them there...can you provide the link?      Thanks


----------



## Doyle (Feb 20, 2010)

Here you go:

http://gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=6621

You have to scroll to page two.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Feb 22, 2010)

If you didn't find one at Numrich/Gun Parts I probably have one. You can IM me.


----------



## parolebear (Feb 22, 2010)

I tried to get a Diamondback ejector rod cap from Numrich and they were out with no back order.  Good Luck


----------



## bubba10point (Feb 25, 2010)

try brownells


----------

